# leaves twisting



## joegrow22 (May 1, 2007)

hey guys.  I had a question.  My leaves on one of my plants are starting to twist, and some of them are drooping as well.  They twist like half once in the middle, so they are upside down, or sideways. then other ones droop starting in the middle. Has anyone experienced this?  They aren't getting sick or anything, just twisting.


----------



## BCBUDZ420 (May 1, 2007)

IMO I don't think you have anything to worry about. Some of my leaves that weren't getting enough light closer to the main stem started out all twisted, then once they grew out towards the light they corrected themselves.


----------



## Uk1 (May 1, 2007)

mine do that i just turn the pot the opposite way then it seems to straighten out after less than a day , if they are say in sunlight then they are going towards the light thats why it works out by turning them


----------



## joegrow22 (May 1, 2007)

ya, that is normal twisting, but my leaves are twisting without regard to the light. they are just twisting od ways, and they are already big leaves


----------



## DLtoker (May 1, 2007)

Could be pH fluctuation with nute burn too partner.


----------



## joegrow22 (May 2, 2007)

so nute burn can cause your leaves to twist without yellowing them?


----------



## DLtoker (May 2, 2007)

In the early stages, yes.


----------



## joegrow22 (May 2, 2007)

My leaves are not in the early stages, they are big, and they just stated twisting.  Some are dropping, but they start drooping half way up the leaf.  They are banana'ing downward also.  Can that be nute burn? if not, what could it be?


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 2, 2007)

is it just the new growth?(recent)


----------



## longtimegrower (May 2, 2007)

Could be to much water could be not enough water could be stalk or root rot Not sure which without seeing them and learning more about  what you have done to them. Slim


----------



## joegrow22 (May 3, 2007)

Ya, its on the recent, and new growth.  My watering schedule has been perfect, i dont water till they get dry.  Humidity is perfect, temp is perfect, circulation is perfect.  I have been feeding them max. strength organic nutes for about a month now, and i just switched them over to flowering.  Some of the leaves are starting to curl back in on themselves they are drooping so much.  Ill post some pics later today


----------



## DLtoker (May 3, 2007)

No, early stages of nute burn.  And yes, that is exactly what it is.  Lay off for a couple waterings.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 3, 2007)

joegrow22 said:
			
		

> Ya, its on the recent, and new growth. My watering schedule has been perfect, i dont water till they get dry. Humidity is perfect, temp is perfect, circulation is perfect. I have been feeding them max. strength organic nutes for about a month now, and i just switched them over to flowering. Some of the leaves are starting to curl back in on themselves they are drooping so much. Ill post some pics later today


 
how often do you give nutes, every watering? I ask, as you say you give them full nutes, how much, and what? what is your ph?
I had this exact same problem, with the new growth looking very dry and small, with no discolouration. All i did was stick with water only, no added nutes at all. after a couple of days, they picked up nicely.I think it was under-watering with me, as my soil was bone dry every morning.
My sollution was to water more every time, alternating between nutes and straight ph balanced water.
any questions, don`t hesitate to ask man,
Shuggy.:stoned: :48: :bong2: :fly:


----------



## crintonator (May 3, 2007)

i had this happen on my widow make sure your lights arent too close to the leaves in question, marijuana will twist to diffuse too much heat. If your temp is perfect <90 F, then i would hold your hand right over the leaves in question , if its uncomfortable after a minute, move the light up. Thats what it was with me..


----------



## joegrow22 (May 3, 2007)

thanks all for the advice...  I don't think it is heat from the light, bc lower leaves that aren't that close to the light (about 1foot 6 inches away) are doing the same thing.  I think it is the early stages of nute burn, bc i have been giving them 5 ml for every L of biogrow, jsut went over to biobloom every watering.  I think im gonna go down to 2.5 ml and just do it everywatering once they stable out


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 4, 2007)

if it`s nute burn, you want to give only water untill your plants recover.
giving them alternating water/nutes will just make the problem worse.
if it doesn`t clear using only water, you may have to flush.
"IMO":bong:  :bong:


----------

